# My teeth hurt from Hard Mewing



## Dude420 (Dec 28, 2018)

Anyone is experiencing this? When I am hard mewing it seems to create pressure mainly between two of my back right upper teeth, the pain subsides when I stop hard mewing, in fact, I have to stop otherwise it gets too painful.

I also experienced my hard palate becoming harder a couple of weeks after starting hard mewing (I believe it is back to normal for the most part now) and also my inner ear popping at the beginning after few days of intense hard mewing.

I guess those symptoms indicate that hard mewing theory is legit.
(But it is likely marginal gains for post-adolescent at best, but who knows in the long run, I am still open about the different perspective because we severely lack data on this exercise.)

For more info on hard mewing you can find my guide I did a while back, here;
https://looksmax.org/threads/sticky-mew-thread.1931/


----------



## Wizard32 (Dec 29, 2018)

> two of my back right upper teeth


The upper teeth are maxillary while the lower teeth are mandibular. Use these terms. Use terms like "root" and "tip" (or proximal/distal) to refer to whether you feel stuff at the base of a tooth or near the end of it.

Your "back" teeth are your molars. We usually have 3 molars per corner (total of 12) though some people have the rear removed.

When you say you feel pressure between them: how far is your tongue making contact from these teeth?

Are you centering your tongue? Why do you think you would feel it on the right side and not the left?


----------



## Dude420 (Dec 29, 2018)

Yeah, you are right about the terminology, I was a bit in a low effort mood.



Wizard32 said:


> When you say you feel pressure between them: how far is your tongue making contact from these teeth?



Nearly touching, your tongue should be in contact with the largest palate superficies possible.



Wizard32 said:


> Are you centering your tongue? Why do you think you would feel it on the right side and not the left?



Yes, it is centered, some lack room for the tongue, but it isn't my case. It might be due to minor facial/mouth and/or teeth asymmetry.


----------



## Wizard32 (Dec 29, 2018)

I'm only just this hour learning of this mewing stuff for the first time. Bumped that thread you linked. I only understand the basic idea of isometric strength training to hypertrophy the jaw-closing muscles and the tongue-lifting ones. This alone I believe would justify doing it.

The secondary effect of restructuring the face also sounds interesting, but is more complicated to think about.

I relate this to my exploration of posture changes with the spine, for example. First you have the deformation of ligaments connecting the spine over time. This can make it less passively stable, you compensate it through active stability by muscles. This is also an issue for people who do hyperextension (front splits) to stretch hip flexors; laxity in the inguinal ligament.

Is that sort of what you're going for here? Or is this more like trying to strike a balance between antagonist/agonist pairings like what people do for the rotor cuff when internal rotators (lats, pecs) are too strong so you emphasize training the external rotators (infraspinatus, teres minor, rear delt head) to get things into a better balance of passive tension?

In this case perhaps you are increasing strength in neglected muscles to bring the jaw forward because they are undertrained and weak like most people's external rotators are?


----------



## Dude420 (Dec 29, 2018)

Wizard32 said:


> I'm only just this hour learning of this mewing stuff for the first time. Bumped that thread you linked. I only understand the basic idea of isometric strength training to hypertrophy the jaw-closing muscles and the tongue-lifting ones. This alone I believe would justify doing it.
> 
> The secondary effect of restructuring the face also sounds interesting, but is more complicated to think about.
> 
> ...



Your tongue is basically working as a dental appliance (like AGGA) which promotes forward growth by creating continual forward pressure (in a slightly upward angle). Some people doubt it can create pressure hard enough to create facial change in adults though.


----------



## BeautifulBones (Dec 29, 2018)

Probably a narrow rear palate

Mewing will legit expand your maxilla then

for people like me with a 58-59mm intermolar distance a change of 1-2 mm won't do anything for attractiveness, and is more a postural benefit

but palate expansion(maxilla) is the most legit part of mewing theory, and perhaps the only legit part of it.


----------



## Dude420 (Dec 29, 2018)

@Wizard32 Search for Mike Mew on Google/Youtube for more info on mewing, he is the one who originated this movement with his dad, they are specialized in orthotropic.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 29, 2018)

Same bro, they were hurting yesterday, I guess it's cause we are clenching?


----------



## Dude420 (Dec 29, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Same bro, they were hurting yesterday, I guess it's cause we are clenching?



I am under the impression that it is due to the structural changes created by mewing which can cause high-pressure points in certain areas as the palate and maxilla are slowly being mold in a slightly different form.


----------



## Wizard32 (Jan 1, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> @Wizard32 Search for Mike Mew on Google/Youtube for more info on mewing, he is the one who originated this movement with his dad, they are specialized in orthotropic.



Something like  ?

I guess I'm just not understand the forward pressure thing, how that works.

Also why does the tongue need to be full contact? Can't I just apply more pressure with the tip and push forward in the middle? While the larger surface area? Feels weaker.


----------



## Mewcel (Jan 1, 2019)

Sounds like your teeth are in movement then, which is definately a part of palatal expansion.


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 1, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> Anyone is experiencing this? When I am hard mewing it seems to create pressure mainly between two of my back right upper teeth, the pain subsides when I stop hard mewing, in fact, I have to stop otherwise it gets too painful.
> 
> I also experienced my hard palate becoming harder a couple of weeks after starting hard mewing (I believe it is back to normal for the most part now) and also my inner ear popping at the beginning after few days of intense hard mewing.
> 
> ...


when you hard-mew you must create pressure vertically and not frontally. if you push your tongue 100% forward you will probably get an overjet


----------



## spark (Jan 1, 2019)

BeautifulBones said:


> Probably a narrow rear palate
> 
> Mewing will legit expand your maxilla then
> 
> ...


59mm does not seem possible to be honest. Sure you are measuring it right?


----------



## BeautifulBones (Jan 1, 2019)

spark said:


> 59mm does not seem possible to be honest. Sure you are measuring it right?




Some people measure intermolar distance from the outside of the teeth. Doing the way Dr. Mew did it I get around 43-45mm


----------



## badromance (Jan 1, 2019)

I make weird face movements because of mewing


----------



## Mewcel (Jan 1, 2019)

badromance said:


> I make weird face movements because of mewing


I'm often getting chin muscle spasms when mewing.


----------



## badromance (Jan 1, 2019)

Mewcel said:


> I'm often getting chin muscle spasms when mewing.


i feel weird when eating,i get random movements from chin to eyebrows


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 1, 2019)

badromance said:


> i feel weird when eating,i get random movements from chin to eyebrows


 are u ok


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jan 6, 2019)

Anyone know if palatal expansion can lead to crooked teeth?
@Dude420


----------



## Deleted member 744 (Jan 7, 2019)

@Dude420 It might be that your face was asymmetrical and mewing fixes your bad side.


----------

